# Carrera?



## widespreadpanic (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone riding a Carrera?
Thoughts on their products?
LBS has some sweet deals coming on the Frisco and Estremo.


----------



## widespreadpanic (Aug 1, 2008)

Bump, No one riding a Carrera?


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*I have two Carreras*

I have two alu Carreras, a Roll and a Drago. They are both great rides. I currently have the Roll built with Record 10s. I bought it from the Swedish importer, www.eci.nu. I work for a Swedish company and visit the shop at least twice a year to look at their goodies. The frames are beautiful. I don't think you can go wrong with their frames.
Good luck,
Fredrik


----------



## Ben01 (May 1, 2008)

One of my mates had a Frisco., which developed a strange line on the back side of the head tube. Didn't really look like a fracture, but the dealer had no problem replacing it anyway. I have just picked up a new Veleno, with Dura Ace 7900. Descends well and VERY smooth......


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bringing this to life, not many carreras around but costumer service rocks, sent an email asking for specs for an old model and the manufacturer answered almost immediately.

Very happy with my carrera tho...


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Something older something newish*

Still have my Roll and got this Nitro SL winter 11/12 (phone pic). I have put a few thousand miles in last summer and this year. Love this bike.

3T bars (alu), stem (alu) and seat post (carbon)
Fulcrum crank set (carbon)
Record 10s group
Cosmic SLE wheels (stickers removed) IMHO Exalith works.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Have a carrera karma, one day will post pictures, good stuff.


----------

